# apres les conrompus de valencienne le thread HTML



## plumber (7 Avril 2004)

Vu l'arrêt technique du moteur de recherche aurons nous droit
à un Thread sur le meilleur editeur HTML ?

sorte de fleau de corruption degoulinante qui martelle par son incessant
va et vient le thread developpement web et fait fremir le maclupus

comme une chanson légère la critique vient froler les feuilles
de l'abre fragile de la patience ...

CHOM CHOM CHOM^'


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

si tu n'es pas heureux par ici, rien ne te retient pour des airs plus à ta mesure


----------



## tomtom (7 Avril 2004)




----------



## plumber (7 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] si tu n'es pas heureux par ici, rien ne te retient pour des airs plus à ta mesure



le vénérable sage serait-il gateux ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















pas compris


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> le vénérable sage serait-il gateux ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



achète toi un cerveau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je traduis donc : si t'es pas content, t'es pas obligé de rester.


----------



## plumber (7 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> achète toi un cerveau.
> 
> ...



bah c'est un peu à coter du propos 




> les mots que vous employez n'etant plus les mots
> mais une sorte de conduit a travers lequel les analphabets se font bonne conscience


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

pffff

purée, ça vient de lire un truc, ça peut citer trois trucs et ça se croit intellectuel on croirait presque DocEvil*

va ré-écouter Léo Ferré et reviens nous voir 

un jour


*private-joke


----------



## plumber (7 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] pffff
> 
> purée, ça vient de lire un truc, ça peut citer trois trucs et ça se croit intellectuel on croirait presque DocEvil*
> 
> ...




la tu es tout a fait le contraitre de sonnyboy

du con montant qui vient de s'emplafonner mars en pleine gueule
alors arrête je n'aime pas le sentiment de pitié avec les imbéciles

ce serait leur accorder trop de crédit


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> la tu es tout a fait le contraitre de sonnyboy
> 
> du con montant qui vient de s'emplafonner mars en pleine gueule
> alors arrête je n'aime pas le sentiment de pitié avec les imbéciles
> ...



tu peux répeter petit ?


----------



## tomtom (7 Avril 2004)




----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

_un mars et ça repart_

_ceci était un slogan publicitaire sponsorisé par Sam'Suffit Inutilibile® Cie_

_Inutilibile est une marque déposée par GognolCommunication.com©_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

>



Trop tôt, tomtom. Laisse-le bouffer le nioubie d'abord.


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Trop tôt, tomtom. Laisse-le bouffer le nioubie d'abord.



même pas drôle


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> la tu es tout a fait le contraitre de sonnyboy
> 
> du con montant qui vient de s'emplafonner mars en pleine gueule
> alors arrête je n'aime pas le sentiment de pitié avec les imbéciles
> ...



Tu devrais pas réveiller la bête qui sommeille en moi...déjà qu'elle a le sommeil léger !


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais pas réveiller la bête qui sommeille en moi...déjà qu'elle a le sommeil léger !



déja que tu es en chacun de nous, si en plus il y a une bête qui sommeille en toi, ça fait un peu "mise en abyme", non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

C'est vrai que ça fait du monde.

En plus en chacun, c'est confortable chez certains, mais chez d'autres je suis un peu à l'étroit...


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> le vénérable sage serait-il gateux ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Encore  thread qui part fort


----------



## chagregel (7 Avril 2004)

Je lis mais je reste discret


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Encore  thread qui part fort



c'est un thread Sirop Sport !


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

Bien, manque plus que jeromac pour parler de windows..


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ça fait du monde.
> 
> En plus en chacun, c'est confortable chez certains, mais chez d'autres je suis un peu à l'étroit...



ah oui, chez Mackie, ça doit être drôlement à élargir


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> déja que tu es en chacun de nous, si en plus il y a une bête qui sommeille en toi, ça fait un peu "mise en abyme", non ?



y'a plus qu'à toucher le fond


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> y'a plus qu'à toucher le fond



bah



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bien, manque plus que jeromac pour parler de windows..


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est un thread Sirop Sport !



Karl c'est pour toi


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

non pas karl !!!

steup !!


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Karl c'est pour toi



parce qu'il le vaut bien !


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bah



Quoi ? on ferme déjà ?


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? on ferme déjà ?



_Paul ! Une Tourtel !

Tourtel, on peut en boire jusqu'au bout de la nuit._


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

C'est sur que c'est pas dans ce thread qu'on va se fatiguer.

J'ai toujours rien compris...


----------



## chagregel (7 Avril 2004)

l'est partie plumber 





_je ne fais que passer..._


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> _je ne fais que passer..._



moi aussi

mais _dans la vie_


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur que c'est pas dans ce thread qu'on va se fatiguer.



ni dans les autres


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

Faut pas être dépressif pour vous lire....

Heureusement que je suis enclin à la plaisanterie potache en ce moment...


----------



## chagregel (7 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> (...)mais _dans la vie_








 J'croyais que tu étudiais 
'l'implantation des nouvelles méthodes de connexions réseau sans fils dans les CHR' (Cafés Hôtels Restaurants)


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas être dépressif pour vous lire....



nan

cancéreux suffit !

bon

j'en étais où

ah 

oui

_les produits laitiers, des sensations pures !_


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> J'croyais que tu étudiais
> 'l'implantation des nouvelles méthodes de connexions réseau sans fils dans les CHR' (Cafés Hôtels Restaurants)



non, juste au Pascalou et dans tous les bars de la place Denfert;


----------



## Fulvio (7 Avril 2004)

Rha la la, qu'est-ce qu'on rigole !

_Mentor, la lessive des gors mentor !_


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> nan
> 
> ...



Si c'est pas ça c'est aut' chose.


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas être dépressif pour vous lire....
> 
> Heureusement que je suis enclin à la plaisanterie potache en ce moment...



t'as vu des blagues où ?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> 
> 
> _les produits laitiers, des sensations pures !_



sensations pure gerbe


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pas ça c'est aut' chose.



Va pour aut'chose


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> sensations pure gerbe



non, tu confonds avec tes guiness un peu de tenue à ton âge


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> t'as vu des blagues où ?



Nulle part pourquoi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)




----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nulle part pourquoi ?



c'est quoi des blagues ?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

Toi tu m'as pas l'air bien, parle à tonton sonny....


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu m'as pas l'air bien, parle à tonton sonny....



c'est DocEvil, il m'a piqué ma tutute en peau de Bengilli que Papa Amok il m'avait offert


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2004)

Doc Evil est un salaud, je vais le gronder...

Maintenant va jeter des pierres dehors...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est DocEvil, il m'a piqué ma tutute en peau de Bengilli que Papa Amok il m'avait offert



Bah va pouvoir t'en offrir une en peau de Webo d'ici peu


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

pique lui son n'avion en peau SMG que tata zaza lui a donner


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Doc Evil est un salaud, je vais le gronder...
> 
> Maintenant va jeter des pierres dehors...



non, je vais faire comme papa amok, il m'a dit, je vais aller voir les dames


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> non, je vais faire comme papa amok, il m'a dit, je vais aller voir les dames



Mesdames


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> non, je vais faire comme papa amok, il m'a dit, je vais aller voir les dames



 Tu régles ton pas sur le pas de ton père et ça devrait aller


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu régles ton pas sur le pas de ton père et ça devrait aller



Impossible... C'est le râteau assuré ça !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Impossible... C'est le râteau assuré ça !!


C'est vrai qu'une fois l'Amok vu ça doit pas être évident d'arriver après 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Non?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'une fois l'Amok vu ça doit pas être évident d'arriver après
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un témoignage, un sondage ?


----------



## Fulvio (7 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu régles ton pas sur le pas de ton père et ça devrait aller



Pourtant, un jour que je disais à mon père que sa fille était aussi casse-b*rne que sa femme, il m'a dit : "Ah ben ça, fiston ! Les loups font pas des marmottes !"

Je l'ai pourtant cru jusqu'à aujourd'hui...


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'une fois l'Amok vu ça doit pas être évident d'arriver après
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as doit être à même de répondre à cette question "tout seul" non ?


----------



## Nephou (7 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> un sondage ?


le sondage cest le privilège dAmok non


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> le sondage cest le privilège dAmok non



Tout dépend du nombre d'options à cocher... Au delà d'une, c'est pour Finn !!


----------



## Nephou (7 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend du nombre d'options à cocher... Au delà d'une, c'est pour Finn !!


ben il y a des possibilités de sondages à deux voi(x/es) non


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu as doit être à même de répondre à cette question "tout seul" non ?



Ben je ne suis pas son ombre moi c'est Alèm plutôt


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend du nombre d'options à cocher... Au delà d'une, c'est pour Finn !!



Amok est spécialiste du référendum à voie(x) unique ?


----------



## Nephou (7 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Amok est spécialiste du référendum?


referendum ou de femme je ne sais pas si il a une préférence


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> referendum ou de femme je ne sais pas si il a une préférence



Il aime la diversité chromosomique?


----------



## macelene (7 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il aime la diversité chromosomique?















 Et le croisement d' un Amok avec une Grib chromosiquement parlant ça donne quoi ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

Un Amok moins Grib plus ouille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ou un Gribok


----------



## Nephou (7 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et le croisement d' un Amok avec une Grib chromosiquement parlant ça donne quoi ???



au choix :  <ul type="square">  [*]un Gribok  [*]une Amouille  [/list] ou linverse


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

On est déjà d'accord sur le Gribok


----------



## Nephou (7 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un Amok moins Grib plus ouille
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à moitié grillé


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

Je n'ai pas osé le mauvais jeu de mot


----------



## Nephou (7 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On est déjà d'accord sur le Gribok


jai limpression davoir toujours un po(s)t de retard ce soir


----------



## macelene (7 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas osé le mauvais jeu de mot









*Et tu pensais à quoi ???*


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

Ben allez c'est l'jeu ma pauv'Macelene: Amok(-Grib)+ouille :sick) Sinon je le dis mais vraiment tu pousses au crime de lése Majesté


----------



## macelene (7 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben allez c'est l'jeu ma pauv Macelene : l'Amok(-Grib)+ouille









 Suis pas pôv' moi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon pour le nom je vous laisse le choix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mais plus spiralemenr parlant 
le 9 Avril , vont être comment les descendants de Amokouille  !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

Donc les petites Amokouilles et les petits Griboks naîtront ce saint jour du 9 jour de l'oeuf


----------



## macelene (7 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Donc les petites Amokouilles et les petits Gribok naîtront ce saint jour du 9 jour de l'oeuf


















  Voilà, on sait que Sa Majestée la Reine Grib va nous pondre une guirlande d' Amokouilles et de Griboks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis impatiente


----------



## Foguenne (8 Avril 2004)

Après un départ difficile, il me semble que ce thread a touver sa vitesse de croisière. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer le premier post, ce serait bien aimable.


----------



## Gribok (8 Avril 2004)

...me voila !


----------



## Foguenne (8 Avril 2004)

NONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!
Pas LUIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!
Bouh, va t-en vilain Gribok.


----------



## Gribok (8 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bouh, va t-en vilain Gribok.



Non


----------



## maousse (8 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, un jour que je disais à mon père que sa fille était aussi casse-b*rne que sa femme, il m'a dit : "Ah ben ça, fiston ! Les loups font pas des marmottes !"


ça, c'est ben vlai...


----------



## Nephou (8 Avril 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> ...me voila !


Il manque lAmouille


----------



## Gribok (8 Avril 2004)

...elle ne saurait tarder...


----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

Elle arrive


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Il manque lAmouille



Tant qu'on voit pas passer le Flamok...


----------



## Fulvio (8 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'on voit pas passer le Flamok...



On a échappé au Sonnybouille et au Grimber. Tout va bien


----------



## Gribok (8 Avril 2004)

Amokouille a dit:
			
		

> Elle arrive



Salut frérot...


----------



## iMax (8 Avril 2004)




----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Salut frérot...


Salut surette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toujours pas remise de ta gastro à ce que je vois


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

Amokouille a dit:
			
		

> Elle arrive



Ben vous êtes déjà nés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais comment va votre mère


----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben vous êtes déjà nés
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elle déprime


----------



## Gribok (8 Avril 2004)

Amokouille a dit:
			
		

> Salut surette
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non...


----------



## Gribok (8 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben vous êtes déjà nés
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On en sait rien, la vieille a disparu...


----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Non...


C'est dégeu t'en fous partout


----------



## Gribok (8 Avril 2004)

C'est pour les newbies... Plus efficace que de leur pisser dessus....


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

Amokouille a dit:
			
		

> Elle déprime



Tu m'étonnes


----------



## Gribok (8 Avril 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> On en sait rien, la vieille a disparu...



Bon débarrat...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Bon débarrat...



Ok


----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour les newbies... Plus efficace que de leur pisser dessus....


Et plus jouissif


----------



## Gribok (8 Avril 2004)

...plus explicite pour eux...


----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

Le problème c'est que ça nécessite une plus grande préparation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faut pas qu'il y ait trop de nioubies d'un coup


----------



## Gribok (8 Avril 2004)

Mais si on arrive à se préparer longtemps à l'avance et qu'on bouffe beaucoup de cassoulet, on peut repeindre quand même plusieurs newbies.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais comme je l'ai dit, hélas, il faut plusieures heures de préparation...


----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Mais si on arrive à se préparer longtemps à l'avance et qu'on bouffe beaucoup de cassoulet, on peut repeindre quand même plusieurs newbies....


On peut aussi essayer des variantes :
- en avion
- en hélico
- en bagnole s'il y en a une autre derière


----------



## Fulvio (8 Avril 2004)

Amokouille a dit:
			
		

> On peut aussi essayer des variantes :
> - en avion
> - en hélico
> - en bagnole s'il y en a une autre derière



Dans la station Alpha, ça pourrait être marrant. Ouvrez les fenêtres, après


----------



## Amok (8 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer le premier post, ce serait bien aimable.



Je pense que un nioub a mal digéré le fait que je ferme un sujet du style "allez les djeunes, dites moi quel est votre super éditeur html super performant et si possible gratuit" dans les forums web. Ledit nioub n'a, dans sa fureur bien légitime vu le prix de son abonnement à MacG, pas jugé bon de lire mon post jusqu'au bout ou alors il a décidé qu'il était agréable d'avoir un sujet de ce type par jour, avec réponses de braves cons qui en ont un peu marre de se répeter mais qui vont bien faire ca, encore une fois, pour lui, parce que c'est lui et qu'il n'a pas envie de rechercher.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que un nioub a mal digéré le fait que je ferme un sujet du style "allez les djeunes, dites moi quel est votre super éditeur html super performant et si possible gratuit" dans les forums web. Ledit nioub n'a, dans sa fureur bien légitime vu le prix de son abonnement à MacG, pas jugé bon de lire mon post jusqu'au bout ou alors il a décidé qu'il était agréable d'avoir un sujet de ce type par jour, avec réponses de braves cons qui en ont un peu marre de se répeter mais qui vont bien faire ca, encore une fois, pour lui, parce que c'est lui et qu'il n'a pas envie de rechercher.



tu parles du nioub qui dit que la recherche est désactivée alors que c'est pas vrai?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu parles du nioub qui dit que la recherche est désactivée alors que c'est pas vrai?



Ah c'est lui


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

Amokaimable a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que un nioub a mal digéré (...) et qu'il n'a pas envie de rechercher.



Alors si maintenant faut lire les autres forums pour pouvoir comprendre ce qui se passe au bar ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Alors si maintenant faut lire les autres forums pour pouvoir comprendre ce qui se passe au bar ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'as raison sus à la technique


----------



## Fulvio (8 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison sus à la technique



C'est comme ça qu'on parle à une femme mariée ?


----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Alors si maintenant faut lire les autres forums pour pouvoir comprendre ce qui se passe au bar ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce n'est pas "un autre forum", c'est un forum modéré par Sa Majesté tout de même (encore ce serait le fief de cet usurpateur de WebOlivier je dis pas, mais là c'est important !) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Nephou (8 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que un nioub a mal digéré le fait que je ferme un sujet du style "allez les djeunes, dites moi quel est votre super éditeur html super performant et si possible gratuit" dans les forums web. Ledit nioub n'a, dans sa fureur bien légitime vu le prix de son abonnement à MacG, pas jugé bon de lire mon post jusqu'au bout ou alors il a décidé qu'il était agréable d'avoir un sujet de ce type par jour, avec réponses de braves cons qui en ont un peu marre de se répeter mais qui vont bien faire ca, encore une fois, pour lui, parce que c'est lui et qu'il n'a pas envie de rechercher.








 je ne vois pas meilleur résumé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui a dit fayot, qui


----------



## macelene (8 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben vous êtes déjà nés
> 
> 
> 
> ...









*Naissance prématurée  ???  * 

Je crois qu'il en manque  à l'échographie de La Reine Grib y'en avait  *12 * !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Naissance prématurée  ???  *
> 
> Je crois qu'il en manque  à l'échographie de La Reine Grib y'en avait  *12 * !!!



12  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Nom d'un Amok! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Remarque ça m'étonne pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bizarre


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que un nioub a mal digéré le fait que je ferme un sujet du style "allez les djeunes, dites moi quel est votre super éditeur html super performant et si possible gratuit" dans les forums web. Ledit nioub n'a, dans sa fureur bien légitime vu le prix de son abonnement à MacG, pas jugé bon de lire mon post jusqu'au bout ou alors il a décidé qu'il était agréable d'avoir un sujet de ce type par jour, avec réponses de braves cons qui en ont un peu marre de se répeter mais qui vont bien faire ca, encore une fois, pour lui, parce que c'est lui et qu'il n'a pas envie de rechercher.






> En raison d'un incident technique, la recherche générale est désactivée jusqu'à lundi. Vous pouvez toujours effectuer des recherche à l'intérieur d'un forum en bas de la liste des sujets.





> Oui, et comme déjà dit régulièrement,  *faites des recherches avant de poster*  pour éviter la multiplication des sujets (et donc des réponses) sous peine de lasser les bonnes âmes qui pourraient en avoir marre de se répeter.






> Vu l'arrêt technique du moteur de recherche aurons nous droit
> à un Thread sur le meilleur editeur HTML ?
> 
> sorte de fleau de corruption degoulinante qui martelle par son incessant
> ...



1 donc résultat des courses ca allait plutot dans ton sens
et vu que la recherche générale est désactivée
le challenge était de savoir si on allait encore se tapper
un sujet sur les éditeurs HTML

2 Fanou c'est un g. c. qui fou le bordel et apres se pleint

3 Alem je doute sur ses capacitées de lecture et les tiennes aussi
vu les réponses


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

te te te c'est bien trop technique tout ça


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> te te te c'est bien trop technique tout ça



si c'est pour dire ca autant te taire merci


----------



## Fulvio (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> 3 Alem je doute sur ces capacitées de lecture et les tiennes aussi
> vu les réponses



Disons qu'entre le cheminement de tes pensées qui n'est clair que pour toi, et le ton peu amical que tu emploies, on doute tous de nos capacités de lecture.

Et toi, tu doutes de tes capacités d'écriture ? Tu devrais.


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

non rien


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> si c'est pour dire ca autant te taire merci



oh mais comme il est susceptible


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

Tu ne doutes de rien 
ce qui est bien avec toi c'est que tu ne connais pas la mauvaise foie

de plus cela ne te concerne en rien


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> 1 donc résultat des courses ca allait plutot dans ton sens
> et vu que la recherche générale est désactivée
> le challenge était de savoir si on allait encore se tapper
> un sujet sur les éditeurs HTML



c'est vrai, recentrons le sujet, il sied tellement au bar


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, recentrons le sujet, il sied tellement au bar


A un autre endroit il aurait été fermé


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

Dsl de te le dire mais je pense que tu as un petit problème de communication car tes posts ne sont pas très clairs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il vaut mieux parfois éviter les raccourcis pour que les gens puissent te suivre.


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, recentrons le sujet, il sied tellement au bar



c'était adressé à monsieur le super cowboy lupus yonderboy 
des montagnes

apparement il a trop grimpé et le cerveau manque d'oxigène


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

c'est un thread privé alors?


----------



## Fulvio (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> c'était adressé à monsieur le super cowboy lupus yonderboy
> des montagnes
> 
> apparement il a trop grimpé et le cerveau manque d'oxigène



Méfie-toi, tu t'enterres. Et quand on s'enterre aussi, on risque la carence d'oxygène.


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Dsl de te le dire mais je pense que tu as un petit problème de communication car tes posts ne sont pas très clairs
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> achète toi un cerveau.
> 
> je traduis donc : si t'es pas content, t'es pas obligé de rester.




vous ne faites pas partie du même club AFF.M.F.P
affirmation de mauvaise foie en public


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> vous ne faites pas partie du même club AFF.M.F.P
> affirmation de mauvaise foie en public



Fmmmffpppppfppp, fpmppffmffmm mmmmffppmmppffp pmfmppfmm mmfmfpmffmpppppfmm?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> vous ne faites pas partie du même club AFF.M.F.P
> affirmation de mauvaise foie en public



L'agressivité est une perte de temps. Particulièrement quand on n'en a pas les moyens.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> vous ne faites pas partie du même club AFF.M.F.P
> affirmation de mauvaise foie en public



la mauvaise foie? ou ça? le fait de ne pas pouvoir admettre que ton post est complètement cryptique? adressé à un modo d'un autre forum mais écrit dans le mauvais? hé ben c'est gratiné tout ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais heureusement ça redevient comique


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Méfie-toi, tu t'enterres. Et quand on s'enterre aussi, on risque la carence d'oxygène.



tu as vu la porte la ---&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;

sisi bah tu la prends maintenant je n'ai que faire de ton avis autant que de ta vie insigniffiante 

Ou alors à defaut de la porte peut être le sucide ?


----------



## Fulvio (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> vous ne faites pas partie du même club AFF.M.F.P
> affirmation de mauvaise foie en public



Ah, ben voilà ! Quelques chose d'intelligible (voire d'intelligent) dit avec politesse. Tu vois, quand tu veux...


----------



## chagregel (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> tu as vu la porte la ---&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;
> (...)



Moi non mais bon.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_Je ne fais que passer_


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'agressivité est une perte de temps. Particulièrement quand on n'en a pas les moyens.


Tu tombes bien, on appelle Dieu ici


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> tu as vu la porte la ---&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;
> 
> sisi bah tu la prends maintenant je n'ai que faire de ton avis autant que de ta vie insigniffiante
> 
> Ou alors à defaut de la porte peut être le sucide ?



_oulah.... on dirais du gribouille_

eeeh psssstttt.... psssstttt plumber.... dis lui que t'es pas vétérinaire aussi


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'agressivité est une perte de temps. Particulièrement quand on n'en a pas les moyens.



La paranoia ca se soigne


----------



## chagregel (8 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Fmmmffpppppfppp, fpmppffmffmm mmmmffppmmppffp pmfmppfmm mmfmfpmffmpppppfmm?


Je retrouve plus l'adresse du "décodeur"


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> sisi bah tu la prends maintenant je n'ai que faire de ton avis autant que de ta vie insigniffiante



celle-là je l'encadre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en plus monsieur à de l'ego


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

_Juste une remarque comme ça c'est "mauvaise foi" parce qu'avec un "e" c'est LE foie ..quoique moi en ce moment mon foie c'est pas top ...mais bon je doute que cette fois-ci vous parliez de foie, mais plus de foi ..non ? des fois ? _


----------



## Fulvio (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> tu as vu la porte la ---&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;
> 
> sisi bah tu la prends maintenant je n'ai que faire de ton avis autant que de ta vie insigniffiante
> 
> Ou alors à defaut de la porte peut être le sucide ?



Nickel, garçon, nickel ! On commence déjà tous à t'apprécier davantage


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tu tombes bien, on appelle Dieu ici


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je retrouve plus l'adresse du "décodeur"



Mppfmp Mfmppfppfmfmpmfmpp?... Mmpppfppp, fmmmffpppppfppp, fpmppffmffmm mmmmffppmmppffp pmfmppfmm mmfmfpmffmpppppfmm?


----------



## Fulvio (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> La paranoia ca se soigne



C'est bien, continue le traitement.


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> _oulah.... on dirais du gribouille_
> 
> eeeh psssstttt.... psssstttt plumber.... dis lui que t'es pas vétérinaire aussi



merci c'est avec honneur que je reçois ce compliment


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien, continue le traitement.



Pan il est mort


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

Les enfants, ne tombons pas non plus dans le piège de ce petit monsieur en lui donnant plus d'importance que celle qu'il mérite (ce que, pour ma part, j'ai quantifié au plus juste).


----------



## Fulvio (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> Pan il est mort



Mais il bouge encore


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> Pan il est mort



C'est bien, continue le traitement


----------



## Gribok (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> Pan il est mort



T'es encore là, toi...


----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les enfants, ne tombons pas non plus dans le piège de ce petit monsieur en lui donnant plus d'importance que celle qu'il mérite (ce que, pour ma part, j'ai quantifié au plus juste).


Hé hé, t'avais déjà dit ça pour Sonnyboy


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

_  j'hésite.... franchement j'hésite...... est-ce que je viens envenimer la machin ou pas.... franchement ça me tente, y'a un panel comme je les aime ici.... mais j'hésite....  _


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

Amokouille a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé, t'avais déjà dit ça pour Sonnyboy



Et c'était déjà tout à fait approprié à l'époque.


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _Juste une remarque comme ça c'est "mauvaise foi" parce qu'avec un "e" c'est LE foie ..quoique moi en ce moment mon foie c'est pas top ...mais bon je doute que cette fois-ci vous parliez de foie, mais plus de foi ..non ? des fois ? _



Je voudrais juste préciser pour les rois du sarcasme et du fiel

que le français n'est point ma langue maternelle


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> _  j'hésite.... franchement j'hésite...... est-ce que je viens envenimer la machin ou pas.... franchement ça me tente, y'a un panel comme je les aime ici.... mais j'hésite....  _



Ça ne serait pas la première fois que tu n'aurais rien d'autre de mieux à foutre...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais juste préciser pour les rois du sarcasme et du fiel
> 
> que le français n'est point ma langue maternelle



Tu n'en es que plus coupable d'en faire un aussi mauvais usage...


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça ne serait pas la première fois que tu n'aurais rien d'autre de mieux à foutre...



bah alors vieille folle, pas encore en train de pleurer sur un écrit de kant sous un tube lumière noire d'une quelconque Backroom ?


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> pannel panel c'est en anglais


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais juste préciser pour les rois du *sarcasme et du fiel*
> 
> que le français n'est point ma langue maternelle



ah c'est pas toi qui insulte tout le monde? tu dois vraiment avoir des problèmes de lecture  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





c'est pas de la mauvaise foi çà?


----------



## Diab' (8 Avril 2004)

plombé a dit:
			
		

> affirmation de mauvaise foie en public




mauvaise foi qu'on dit, on peut dire aussi "il a un mauvais foie"  (ou : il pue de la gueule)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> bah alors vieille folle, pas encore en train de pleurer sur un écrit de kant sous un tube lumière noire d'une quelconque Backroom ?



T'es con, je vais jouir.


----------



## chagregel (8 Avril 2004)

Diab' a dit:
			
		

> mauvaise foi qu'on dit, on peut dire aussi "il a un mauvais foie"  (ou : il pue de la gueule)


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'en es que plus coupable d'en faire un aussi mauvais usage...


`


et y réponds à chaque fois en plus... en disant que les autres on que ça a faire. 

LOL ça c'est encore une vieille tapiolle qui n'as pas encore trouvé la première aire de drague la plus proche pour cancanner


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais juste préciser pour *les rois du sarcasme et du fiel*
> 
> que le français n'est point ma langue maternelle



1/ &gt; on peut pas deviner

2/ &gt; t'emballes pas comme ça, c'était à prendre avec "humour" ...

3/ &gt; dans mon cas parle de Reine plutôt

4/ &gt; tu veux pas aller faire un petit tour dehors , afin de te calmer un peu ? ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (=&gt;smileys qui disent que ce n'est pas de l'agressivité !!!)

5/ &gt; je crois que j'ai fait le tour de la question


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'en es que plus coupable d'en faire un aussi mauvais usage...



par contre pour toi la co ............. rie se serait pas ta langue maternelle ?
ou peut être le vide intellectuel au choix

à noter qu'il n'existe ici aucun tiers exclu


----------



## Gribok (8 Avril 2004)

Je sens que ce thread ne va plus faire long....


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> 1/ &gt; on peut pas deviner
> 
> 2/ &gt; t'emballes pas comme ça, c'était à prendre avec "humour" ...
> 
> ...



bah qu'es ce que t'es moche pour une reine
il y ' en a qui doivent hésiter longtemps avant de
faire le tour de ta question féminine


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> par contre pour toi la co ............. rie se serait pas ta langue maternelle ?
> ou peut être le vide intellectuel au choix
> 
> à noter qu'il n'existe ici aucun tiers exclu



j'aime bien tes insultes super-fondées je me fais un dictionnaire gratos là


----------



## Gribok (8 Avril 2004)

Qu'est-ce que je disais...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> bah qu'es ce que t'es moche pour une reine
> il y ' en a qui doivent hésiter longtemps avant de
> faire le tour de ta question féminine



oui de graves problèmes de lecture


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> LOL ça c'est encore une vieille tapiolle qui n'as pas encore trouvé la première aire de drague la plus proche pour cancanner


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> bah qu'es ce que t'es moche pour une reine
> il y ' en a qui doivent hésiter longtemps avant de
> faire le tour de ta question féminine



Comme toutes les reines ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Quand à ma "question féminine" ne t'en fais pas pour moi, son tour en est fait sans hésitation, dans tous les sens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon sur ce je vous laisse entre hommes, vous insulter gratuitement ...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que ce thread ne va plus faire long....



tu n'essaierais pas de dire qu'on va fermer ce thread? quelle mauvaise foi(e)!


----------



## Gribok (8 Avril 2004)




----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Comme toutes les reines ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



entre homosexuelles de la bouche

pour le tour faut voir si c'est plus long que le tour de France
tu tues dans l'oeuf toute virilité


----------



## Gribok (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> entre homosexuelles de la bouche
> 
> pour le tour vaut voir si c'est plus long que le tour de France
> tu tues dans l'oeuf toute virilité



Il essaie de dire quoi là ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> entre homosexuelles de la bouche
> 
> pour le tour faut voir si c'est plus long que le tour de France
> tu tues dans l'oeuf toute virilité

















Quelqu'un aurait-il l'amabilité de ma traduire ça s'il vous plait ?

merci d'avance


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> entre homosexuelles de la bouche
> 
> pour le tour faut voir si c'est plus long que le tour de France
> tu tues dans l'oeuf toute virilité



oeuf, virilité?


Histoire de l'Oeil, Georges Bataille! j'ai bon?


----------



## Gribok (8 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un aurait-il l'amabilité de ma traduire ça s'il vous plait ?
> 
> merci d'avance



Je vois, non sans un certain amusement, que je ne suis pas le seul...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

j'adorerais te rendre service mais je crois qu'en traduisant ca devient légèrement grossier


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> vous ne faites pas partie du même club AFF.M.F.P
> affirmation de mauvaise foie en public



Bien, bien je vois très bien ce que c'est mon foie va très bien quant à ma foi et bien heureusement que j'en ai encore... parce que là...


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oeuf, virilité?
> 
> 
> Histoire de l'Oeil, Georges Bataille! j'ai bon?



pour une fois un suisse en avance ca se faite


----------



## Gribok (8 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de l'Oeil, Georges Bataille! j'ai bon?



Bataille et Fontaine ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'oeuil ? Voyeurisme ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Fmmmffpppppfppp, fpmppffmffmm mmmmffppmmppffp pmfmppfmm mmfmfpmffmpppppfmm?



Pmm'mmmmffppmmpp fmpppffmffmm pmfmppfmm mmmpppmffppmmmmfmffpf mppfmp mpmmppfmm mpfppfmfffmm mffpmf fpmmmmfmffmp ppmmffmppfmffpf pppppfppp?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Bataille et Fontaine ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lis l'bouquin, il en vaut la peine, c'est bien mieux que le voyeurisme


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> pour une fois un suisse en avance


Il a pas fait exprès


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'adorerais te rendre service mais je crois qu'en traduisant ca devient légèrement grossier











 ben vas-y là j'avoue ... toute façon ça ne peut pas être pire ...


Alors ...? kesikil a dit le môsieur ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> _oulah.... on dirais du gribouille_
> 
> eeeh psssstttt.... psssstttt plumber.... dis lui que t'es pas vétérinaire aussi



C'est te faire bien peu d'honneur


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oeuf, virilité?
> 
> 
> Histoire de l'Oeil, Georges Bataille! j'ai bon?



Pascal Bataille, c'est ça? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pmm'mmmmffppmmpp fmpppffmffmm pmfmppfmm mmmpppmffppmmmmfmffpf mppfmp mpmmppfmm mpfppfmfffmm mffpmf fpmmmmfmffmp ppmmffmppfmffpf pppppfppp?



Mppfmp ppmêppmmpp pmfmppfmm pppmffppffmfmmpfmm?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> pour une fois un suisse en avance ca se *fête*



et hop maintenant voilà les généralités, j'adore


----------



## iMax (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> pour une fois un suisse en avance ca se faite


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'adorerais te rendre service mais je crois qu'en traduisant ca devient légèrement grossier



il ne faut pas confondre grossierté et sexualité


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> il ne faut pas confondre grossierté et sexualité



Il ne faut pas non plus confondre son clavier avec un dévidoir à merde, mais ça, ça a dû t'échapper.


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ha bah voila la cavallerie toujours en avance


----------



## Gribok (8 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>



Ça y est... Maintenant, avec tes conneries, des hordes de Suisses assoifés de sang vont venir te déchirer la gueule... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Si ça se trouve, ça plairait à certains


----------



## macelene (8 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pmm'mmmmffppmmpp fmpppffmffmm pmfmppfmm mmmpppmffppmmmmfmffpf mppfmp mpmmppfmm mpfppfmfffmm mffpmf fpmmmmfmffmp ppmmffmppfmffpf pppppfppp?



























   pas mieux


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais juste préciser pour les rois du sarcasme et du fiel
> 
> que le français n'est point ma langue maternelle



Il fallait commencer par là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 au moins là on comprend


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben vas-y là j'avoue ... toute façon ça ne peut pas être pire ...
> 
> 
> Alors ...? kesikil a dit le môsieur ?



bon c'est uniquement pour rendre service hein? faudra pas m'en tenir rigueur: " ton tour de taille doit être kilométrique et que doit faire débander"


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est... Maintenant, avec tes conneries, des hordes de Suisses assoifés de sang vont venir te déchirer la gueule...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Preums !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>


c'est pas pour dire mais je pige mieux webo


----------



## Gribok (8 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas non plus confondre son clavier avec un dévidoir à merde, mais ça, ça a dû t'échapper.



Surtout que sur un beau clavier blanc Apple, ça le fait pas trop... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Je suis d'accord avec toi, Doc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et j'adore cette manière, si fine, si poétique avec laquelle tu nous le fais savoir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'en suis tout chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2004)

_Pom, pom, pom_ 

Petit intermède musical 

_Pom, pom, pom_


----------



## macelene (8 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il fallait commencer par là
> 
> 
> 
> ...




































   pas mieux


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas non plus confondre son clavier avec un dévidoir à merde, mais ça, ça a dû t'échapper.



Il ne faut pas confondre j'ai rien à foutre la et j'insiste
alors que le tiers exclu n'était point admis cela devient
du masochisme pervers

voila un homme qui s'autoinsulte

enfin un homme c'est vite dit

un truc un machin plutot


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Pom, pom, pom_
> 
> Petit intermède musical
> 
> _Pom, pom, pom_



aarrrrrrrrrggggggg c'est pire que le bannissement ça


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> " ton tour de taille doit être kilométrique et que doit faire débander"











 mais d'où  qu'il sort ça le gars ??? 


Débander débander ... ben là je me vois dans l'obligation d'infirmer cette affirmation hâtive ... mon copain pourrait venir témoigner ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













PS : no nonnonon viens pas j'rigolais !


----------



## Gribok (8 Avril 2004)

Ça sent la traduction AltaVista....


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> bah qu'es ce que t'es moche pour une reine
> il y ' en a qui doivent hésiter longtemps avant de
> faire le tour de ta question féminine



Je dirais que question de faire le tour y en a chez qui on peut aller tout droit... une véritable autoroute... et pour le coup il n'y a pas à hésiter


----------



## Amok (8 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Quand à ma "question féminine" ne t'en fais pas pour moi, son tour en est fait sans hésitation, dans tous les sens



Oula, mais ca m'interresse, ca!


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas confondre j'ai rien à foutre la et j'insiste
> alors que le tiers exclu n'était point admis cela devient
> du masochisme pervers
> 
> ...



on dirait jean-miche et virtualPC


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> aarrrrrrrrrggggggg c'est pire que le bannissement ça



Ça nous tire les larmes des yeux, nous autres.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> entre homosexuelles de la bouche
> 
> pour le tour faut voir si c'est plus long que le tour de France
> tu tues dans l'oeuf toute virilité



Laisse tomber un Grib on en a un et franchement il est irremplaçable... "homosexuelles de la bouche"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et bien...


----------



## Amok (8 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Débander débander ... ben là je me vois dans l'obligation d'infirmer cette affirmation hâtive ... mon copain pourrait venir témoigner ...



Qui, moi? Ca ne veut rien dire, je bande tout le temps...


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> on dirait jean-miche et virtualPC



je ne connais pas jean miche 

ni virtual pc


----------



## macelene (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> " ton tour de taille doit être kilométrique et que doit faire débander"
















  mon avis, doit être plombé celui-là


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça nous tire les larmes des yeux, nous autres.



arrrrrrggggg 'tention webo, j'ai un pote à la tour edipress, il peut venir t'embêter


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oula, mais ca m'interresse, ca!








 Amok on se calme ...voilà ... on prend une douche froide si il le faut ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon ayé calmé ? ... je parlais de mon homme ... qui fait très  bien le tour de la question ...


----------



## Gribok (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> je ne connais pas jean miche
> 
> ni virtual pc



Quelle culture...


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> arrrrrrggggg 'tention webo, j'ai un pote à la tour edipress, il peut venir t'embêter



On doit penser au même...


----------



## Amok (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> je ne connais pas jean miche
> 
> ni virtual pc



Organisez vous une AES rien que pour vous deux!


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mppfmp ppmêppmmpp pmfmppfmm pppmffppffmfmmpfmm?



Mmpmppppp ppffmfmff


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

Amokicherchedesnoises a dit:
			
		

> Qui, moi? Ca ne veut rien dire, je bande tout le temps...



Oui Grib nous a confirmé ça ...


----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Qui, moi? Ca ne veut rien dire, je bande tout le temps...


----------



## Gribok (8 Avril 2004)

Whaaaaaaa.....

J'aurais jamais pensé que ce thread foireux dont personne n'a compris le message initial puisse un jour atteindre les douze pages... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fond, c'est peut-être ça le secret... Un premier message qui ne veut rien dire, et hop, 50 pages...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> je ne connais pas jean miche
> 
> ni virtual pc



je te conseille la lecture du thread VPC du forum software, c'est mieux que de la drogue


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On doit penser au même...



non non juste une racaille du Matin


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non non juste une racaille du Matin



C'est ce que je dis...


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber un Grib on en a un et franchement il est irremplaçable... "homosexuelles de la bouche"
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 j'ai pas compris (air blonde aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais jamais pensé que ce thread foireux dont personne n'a compris le message initial


Il n'était pourtant pas très compliqué


----------



## Gribok (8 Avril 2004)

Mais personne ne l'a vraiment compris...


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Whaaaaaaa.....
> 
> J'aurais jamais pensé que ce thread foireux dont personne n'a compris le message initial puisse un jour atteindre les douze pages...
> 
> ...



eh houais man tu en chies (takafumergroszebmanetdi'ectauchiot)


----------



## macelene (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> takafumergroszebmanetdi'ectauchiot


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas compris (air blonde aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben t'es pas seul !!

Moi je me suis juste permis de faire une remarque, pour une fois, ça le faisait mal aux yeau de lire foi avec un "e", tu vois ...?
bref ...et me voilà traitée d'homosexuelle de la bouche ... et j'en passe ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Aaaaaaah encore un BON thread ça !


----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Mais personne ne l'a vraiment compris...


Mais si, mais toi t'es juste un peu con


----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaaah encore un BON thread ça !


Dommage que sonnyboy soit pas là aujourd'hui, on commence à s'ennuyer


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Oui Grib nous a confirmé ça ...



tout a fait....au "Café-des-négociants" il faillis faire tomber plusieures fois mon martini rouge entre mes jambes, tellement la table devenais bancale pour cause de bandage maximum à cause des minettes autour de moi... ceci dit j'aurais bien aimé que le martini chute sur moi... j'aurais demandé au petit serveur de venir nettoyer


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>



mange du riz c'est bon pour la constipation


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaaah encore un BON thread ça !


'tièrement d'accord, j'ai même repoussé l'boulot pour en profiter


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> tout a fait....au "Café-des-négociants" il faillis faire tomber plusieures fois mon martini rouge entre mes jambes, tellement la table devenais bancale pour cause de bandage maximum à cause des minettes autour de moi... ceci dit j'aurais bien aimé que le martini chute sur moi... j'aurais demandé au petit serveur de venir nettoyer


----------



## Gribok (8 Avril 2004)

Amokouille a dit:
			
		

> Mais si, mais toi t'es juste un peu con



Non, pas plus que toi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fond, si je lisais le message, je comprendrais mieux....


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas compris (air blonde aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'a essayé de faire du Gribouille là tu crois?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

Amokouille a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que sonnyboy soit pas là aujourd'hui, on commence à s'ennuyer



vraiment?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				plumber a dit:
			
		

> mange du riz c'est bon pour la constipation


----------



## macelene (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> mange du riz c'est bon pour la constipation




toi même


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'es pas seul !!
> 
> Moi je me suis juste permis de faire une remarque, pour une fois, ça le faisait mal aux yeau de lire foi avec un "e", tu vois ...?
> bref ...et me voilà traitée d'homosexuelle de la bouche ... et j'en passe ...
> ...




non les homosexuelles de la bouche c'était pour nous les hommes

parce qu'on le vaut bien de s'insulter avec un air de blondasse

mais apparement je suis trop brune pour toi


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je dis...



nan nan nan pas sylko  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pire


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> tout a fait....au "Café-des-négociants" il faillis faire tomber plusieures fois mon martini rouge entre mes jambes, tellement la table devenais bancale pour cause de bandage maximum à cause des minettes autour de moi... ceci dit j'aurais bien aimé que le martini chute sur moi... j'aurais demandé au petit serveur de venir nettoyer



Et pour mettre le parasol ça marche aussi?


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 'tièrement d'accord, j'ai même repoussé l'boulot pour en profiter



j'ai un ptrain de mal de ventre... mangé trop epicé hier.... j'ai beau me bourrer de calmants... à marche pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













donc je confie pour me remplacer, à mon DocEvil préfér la rude tâche de houspiller le méchant... et à Tibo de faire ressortir mes bon côtés qu'elle connais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi je vais me prendre un bain de camomille.... me reste plus que ça


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> non les homosexuelles de la bouche c'était pour nous les hommes
> 
> parce qu'on le vaut bien de s'insulter avec un air de blondasse
> 
> mais apparement je suis trop brune pour toi



ah mais mais mais, tu ne vas pas devenir gentil tout de même?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nan nan nan pas sylko
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as un message privé... Allez file.


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'a essayé de faire du Gribouille là tu crois?



ne me dis pas que tu me compares à "ça" ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ne me dis pas que tu me compares à "ça" ?



Ben justement non


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

ca évite de tout rendre par la bouche ...

cela pourrait racourcir ce thread

vomissez vomissons mes frères nous sommes réunis aujourd'hui
pour communier notre foie malade du a de mauvais écarts

...........

JP


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et pour mettre le parasol ça marche aussi?



entre mes jambes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nonmaididon ?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

phew j'ai eu les boules


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah mais mais mais, tu ne vas pas devenir gentil tout de même?



oh si oh si.... je vais chercher mon déguisement de mary-poppins


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> non les homosexuelles de la bouche c'était pour nous les hommes
> 
> parce qu'on le vaut bien de s'insulter avec un air de blondasse
> 
> mais apparement je suis trop brune pour toi



Ben disons que là je ne sais pas si tu es brune mais je pense qu'on est au-dessous de ça... Ça devient presque une question de microgrammes... le petit pois c'est encore trop lourd...


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah mais mais mais, tu ne vas pas devenir gentil tout de même?



Faudrait pas déconner non plus


----------



## macelene (8 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben disons que là je ne sais pas si tu es brune mais je pense qu'on est au-dessous de ça... Ça devient presque une question de microgrammes... le petit pois c'est encore trop lourd...








*Bon courage à touti   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and bye bye *


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait pas déconner non plus



ah zut.... bon je vais ranger mon déguisement de Mary poppins


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait pas déconner non plus





















 une page sans insulte?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













tout fout l'camps


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Bon courage à touti
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah non reviens


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben disons que là je ne sais pas si tu es brune mais je pense qu'on est au-dessous de ça... Ça devient presque une question de microgrammes... le petit pois c'est encore trop lourd...



 0/20  aucune imagination et hop ------------------------&gt;

la porte

ca devient une maladie a defaut d'être belle tu te crois intelligente
navrant


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> non les homosexuelles de la bouche c'était pour nous les hommes
> 
> parce qu'on le vaut bien de s'insulter avec un air de blondasse
> 
> mais apparement je suis trop brune pour toi



Alors dans ce cas si c'est destiné aux hommes .. on dit homosexuels (oui je sais le français c'est pas ta langue maternelle !!!) mais bon du coup il y à quiproquo !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et si t'es un homme, un vrai avec ta masculinité qui n'a pas été tué dans l'oeuf, tu devrais dire "trop brun" ... 

Au fait, le fait que le français ne soit pas ta langue maternelle n'excuse pas ton attitude de véritable "con" ... voila c'est dit !


----------



## Amok (8 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> tout a fait....au "Café-des-négociants" il faillis faire tomber plusieures fois mon martini rouge entre mes jambes, tellement la table devenais bancale pour cause de bandage maximum à cause des minettes autour de moi... ceci dit j'aurais bien aimé que le martini chute sur moi... j'aurais demandé au petit serveur de venir nettoyer



NB : Il faut lire à la place de "minettes autour de moi" : "minettes autour de nous"!


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> entre mes jambes ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi il n'y avait pas le petit parasol sur le verre


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

macellene, si tu reviens je te fait un bonus de 300 points pour ce que tu sais !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, le fait que le français ne soit pas ta langue maternelle n'excuse pas ton attitude de véritable "con" ... voila c'est dit !




ah mais non mais non, tu vas pas tout cassé on n'en est qu'à 11 pages


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> 0/20  aucune imagination et hop ------------------------&gt;
> 
> la porte
> 
> ...



Webo t'a prêté ses lunettes de ski ajuste, ajuste...mon lapin


----------



## Amok (8 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> macellene, si tu reviens je te fait un bonus de 300 points pour ce que tu sais !



Et moi de 500 pour ce que tu ne sais pas encore!


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Alors dans ce cas si c'est destiné aux hommes .. on dit homosexuels (oui je sais le français c'est pas ta langue maternelle !!!) mais bon du coup il y à quiproquo !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ton inaptitude a l'humour m'inspire un sentiement de pitié

---------------------&gt; vexée comme un pou

bbbouhhhhhhhhhhh

aller t'es trop gentille pour que je relève


regarde la ----------------------------------------------&gt;

oui oiu la porte comme t'as copine


----------



## macelene (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> 0/20  aucune imagination et hop ------------------------&gt;
> 
> la porte
> ca devient une maladie a defaut d'être belle tu te crois intelligente
> navrant







*ca devient une maladie a defaut d'être beau tu te crois intelligent
navrant* 


allez la porte toi aussi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'as déjà :   moins 1000 points


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Posté à lorigine par Griboushima, mon amour:</font><hr />je confie pour me remplacer, à mon DocEvil préfér la rude tâche de houspiller le méchant...

[/QUOTE]

Je te remercie de la confiance dont tu mhonores. À vrai dire, je crois même que cest la première fois que tu es aussi attentionné à mon égard et, je lavoue sans honte, ça me retourne (mais nen profite pas, petit saloupiaud !) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, faites péter le billot de bois. Ça va chier.


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et si t'es un homme, un vrai avec ta masculinité qui n'a pas été tué dans l'oeuf, tu devrais dire "trop brun" ...



que ce soit dit là : c'est pas parcequ'on est PD que l'on est pas un homme.... je préviens.... avant que je m'énerve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 parceque si je m'énerve, vous savez ce que ça fait ? : une tripotée de suisse qui prennent un coup de speed, un Popaul qui me censure tout, une tata Zaza qui vas finir par ressembler à la bestiole de Roswell à foire de se déplumer


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Webo t'a prêté ses lunettes de ski ajuste, ajuste...mon lapin



tu serais pas de la meme famille que la reine grogniasse

parce que la c'est troublant la ressemblance

moche vexée et qui plus est 


tres bête


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> moins 1000 points



et toi t'en gagnes 800, ça devient pire que la MGZ ici


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> ton inaptitude a l'humour m'inspire un sentiement de pitié
> 
> ---------------------&gt; vexée comme un pou
> 
> ...




Ne relève rien reste à terre ...oui là bien bas ...

Bon qui est-ci qui lui fait la peau à ce nioubie ... Grib ? tu es l'homme de la situation ...


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> NB : Il faut lire à la place de "minettes autour de moi" : "minettes autour de nous"!



et minous


----------



## macelene (8 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> macellene, si tu reviens je te fait un bonus de 300 points pour ce que tu sais !





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et moi de 500 pour ce que tu ne sais pas encore!










*Yep 800 points   valà je suis là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et moi de 500 pour ce que tu ne sais pas encore!



c'est quoi ? (air méfiant)


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon, faites péter le billot de bois. Ça va chier.



j'adore le bruit du bois


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ne relève rien reste à terre ...oui là bien bas ...
> 
> Bon qui est-ci qui lui fait la peau à ce nioubie ... Grib ? tu es l'homme de la situation ...



arrete de baisser ta culotte parce que ca t'es trop difficile de suivre


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> que ce soit dit là : c'est pas parcequ'on est PD que l'on est pas un homme.... je préviens.... avant que je m'énerve
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben j'ai jaimais dit ça moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , je réponds juste au monsieur qui m'emm...; avec ma féminité et sa masculinité (puisqu'il y tient beaucoup)


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> arrete de baisser ta culotte parce que ca t'es trop difficile de suivre



quoi? tu suis la culotte quand on la baisse?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> arrete de baisser ta culotte parce que ca t'es trop difficile de suivre



Si il n'arrive pas à suivre à ce stade-là, on a une petite chance pour qu'il n'arrive pas à se reproduire. C'est déjà ça de pris !


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'ai jaimais dit ça moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pas moi qui suis par terre sous la table


----------



## Fulvio (8 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quoi? tu suis la culotte quand on la baisse?



Nan, mais c'est que quand on baisse la culotte, elle vient enfin à son niveau


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

grillé


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si * il * n'arrive pas à suivre à ce stade-là, on a une petite chance pour qu'il n'arrive pas à se reproduire. C'est déjà ça de pris !








 tu parles de moi là ? Doc ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> tu parles de moi là ? Doc ?



J'aimerais bien te sortir de l'ornière, mais, faut avouer, c'est vrai que tu comprends pas tout ! Une vraie blonde d'Aquitaine !


----------



## chagregel (8 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Bon qui est-ci qui lui fait la peau à ce nioubie(...)


Lorna
Enregistré(e) le : 24/04/2003 
Messages: 1022 

Plumber
Enregistré(e) le : 15/01/2003 
Messages: 478 

 <blockquote><font class="small"> par Macinside:</font><hr /> En dessous de 4000 messages on est un nioubie  

[/QUOTE] 

Je ne fais que passer


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

*juste une petite annonce au milieu du pugilat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

que les gens qui on enregistrés "Gribok" et "Amokouille" se fassent connaitre par MP en m'ecrivant  ici ou bien  là





merci par avance


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

Top 10 des posteurs du Bar des dernières 24 heures


TibomonG4
41

plumber
36

supermoquette
36

Gribok
30

[MGZ] alèm
27

DocEvil
22

gribouille
19

Lorna
18

Amokouille
17

GlobalCut
16
----------------

donc la question est: ou postent donc globalcut et alèm?


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan, mais c'est que quand on baisse la culotte, elle vient enfin à son niveau



comme dirait maitre gribouille fallait pas + 8000000 points

tu vois lorna meme l'art de sucer des bites nécessite une cetaine
intelligence


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> tu serais pas de la meme famille que la reine grogniasse
> 
> parce que la c'est troublant la ressemblance
> 
> ...



Et ben voilà quand tu veux ça c'est un compliment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La reine grogniasse et moi apprécions tout ceci à sa très juste valeur... Note que la Reine en ce moment c'est Grib pour ton information


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> comme dirait maitre gribouille fallait pas + 8000000 points
> 
> tu vois lorna meme l'art de sucer des bites nécessite une cetaine
> intelligence



ça ça vaut pas deux pages sup' hein ?


----------



## chagregel (8 Avril 2004)

5-4-3-2-1... fermé


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien te sortir de l'ornière, mais, faut avouer, c'est vrai que tu comprends pas tout ! Une vraie blonde d'Aquitaine !











 Put..; j'avais mal lu ...je croyais que tu parlais de p'tite culotte ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ouais faut que j'arrête de boire ... du café) ... et comme apparemment le mônsieur parlait de MA p'tite ..; bref j'ai mal lu !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> tu vois lorna meme l'art de sucer des bites nécessite une cetaine
> intelligence



Ah ! C'est si bon d'être reconnu pour son talent !


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

ohohoho  non de dieu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça deviens de pire en pire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et ben voilà quand tu veux ça c'est un compliment
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah mais quelle mauvaise foi


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ohohoho  non de dieu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tetete pas de jurons mes frères cela fait le vomis trop lourd


----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> donc la question est: ou postent donc globalcut et alèm?


Ils ont du poster hier


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

hihihihihi je me suis jamais autant marré sur macG .... lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ptain j'y vois plus rien, j'en pleure de rire.... ça coule même sur le clavier..... MDR


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ohohoho  non de dieu



Je te rappelle, pour mémoire, que la formule officielle est "Nom de Doc !" Mais j'accepte les variantes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quoi? tu suis la culotte quand on la baisse?



Rien que de très normal


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah mais quelle mauvaise foi



bah je finirais bien par tous vous enc........... ler à sec


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah mais quelle mauvaise foi



hihihihi


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> bah je finirais bien par tous vous enc........... ler à sec



tu peux pas je mouille


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> bah je finirais bien par tous vous enc........... ler à sec



Euh... Voyelle ?


----------



## Lo1911 (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> tu vois lorna meme l'art de sucer des bites nécessite une cetaine
> intelligence



Sur ces critères elle a un QI inégalable.

Qu'est ce que je fous là, moi ?? ...


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> bah je finirais bien par tous vous enc........... ler à sec



j'ai déjà entendus ça qqupart


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu peux pas je mouille



ca tombe bien c'est comme le riz c'est bon pour la constipation


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Voyelle ?



pas mieux


----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> 5-4-3-2-1... fermé


encore faudrait-il un modo (à ce propos je soutient aussi la candidature de gribouille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà entendus ça qqupart



C'est bien le problème : ça rentre, ça sort, on ne sait plus d'où ça vient !


----------



## Fulvio (8 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Voyelle ?



A.

7 lettres. Encaler.

"Personnellement, je préfère encaler les joints, ça va mieux à fumer que quand y sont emmaroquinés"


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> A.
> 
> 8 lettres. Encaler.
> 
> "Personnellement, je préfère encaler les joints, ça va mieux à fumer que quand y sont emmaroquinés"


----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que je fous là, moi ?? ...


Tu peux baisser ton pantalon si tu sais pas quoi faire d'autre


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Voyelle ?



Je reconnais bien la brave bête qui est en toi
et qui ne s'est jamais endormie


----------



## chagregel (8 Avril 2004)

Amokouille a dit:
			
		

> encore faudrait-il un modo (à ce propos je soutient aussi la candidature de gribouille
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si pourtant M. Paul est en ligne, il a pas encore du tout lire


----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Si pourtant M. Paul est en ligne, il a pas encore du tout lire


A la vitesses à laquelle ça poste il rattrapera jamais la dernière page


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

Amokouille a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux baisser ton pantalon si tu sais pas quoi faire d'autre



HA la blondasse homesexuelle de l'anus une vraie
ca se fete


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> Je reconnais bien la brave bête qui est en toi et qui ne s'est jamais endormie



La brave bête qui est en moi porte un nom, j'te ferais dire ! Et ma vie privée ne regarde que moi.


----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

Amokouille a dit:
			
		

> A la vitesses à laquelle ça poste il rattrapera jamais la dernière page


Je propose donc une grève des posts


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

Amokouille a dit:
			
		

> encore faudrait-il un modo (à ce propos je soutient aussi la candidature de gribouille
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je suis pas sur que la vieille mule sois d'accord


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah mais quelle mauvaise foi



Pas du tout j'apprécie à sa très juste valeur


----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

Qui commencerai maintenant


----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

Là


----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

tout de suite


----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

pour lui permettre d'arriver au bout


----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

Et je montre l'exemple


----------



## Lo1911 (8 Avril 2004)

Amokouille a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux baisser ton pantalon si tu sais pas quoi faire d'autre


Ah oui, tiens. Fais attention ton savon est tombé.


----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

a tchao bonsoir


----------



## chagregel (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> HA la blondasse homesexuelle de l'anus une vraie
> ca se fete


De la bouche ou de l'anus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faudrait te décider


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> La brave bête qui est en moi porte un nom, j'te ferais dire ! Et ma vie privée ne regarde que moi.



Page quatorze, chapitre zoophilie


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

_Message pour Paul : J'ai honte, ils m'ont forcé !_


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> Je reconnais bien la brave bête qui est en toi
> et qui ne s'est jamais endormie



NB : c'est moi la bête mais bon la famille est grande et Gribouille en fait partie bien sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Brave faut voir


----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> HA la blondasse homesexuelle de l'anus une vraie


Non, c'est une teinture


----------



## Amokouille (8 Avril 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, tiens. Fais attention ton savon est tombé.


Ha non, c'est le tien d'abord


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

Amokouille a dit:
			
		

> encore faudrait-il un modo (à ce propos je soutient aussi la candidature de gribouille
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a ton age toujours perdu sans ta mère c'est dur la vie non
amokouille plutot calimescouilles non ?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _Message pour Paul : J'ai honte, ils m'ont forcé !_



quel mauvais foie


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

_ Message pour Paul : tu remarqueras que j'ai été très sage, je n'ai presque rien dit... et que j'ai pas commencé à fouttre le souk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

Et à part être vulgaire il sait faire quoi le plumber ?


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

par contre kesske je me marre


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> De la bouche ou de l'anus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah c'est la premiere qui passe coter anus jusqu'a maintenant cela restait auniveau de la bouche mais je veux bien te faire un dessin
si tu as quelques troubles mentaux qui ne te permette pas
de comprendre tout


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> HA la blondasse homesexuelle de l'anus une vraie
> ca se fete



Il a encore de la réserve on dirait   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On va trouver le fond avant ce soir vous croyez?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ce serait dommage


----------



## chagregel (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> bah c'est la premiere qui passe coter anus jusqu'a maintenant cela restait auniveau de la bouche mais je veux bien te faire un dessin
> si tu as quelques troubles mentaux qui ne te permette pas
> de comprendre tout


Non désolé j'ai du arrêter l'école en CM2, tu m'expliques?


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et à part être vulgaire il sait faire quoi le plumber ?



Je t'en pose des questions sur ton broching royale
ou t'as fouf mal épilée de toute façon

c'est sans espoir 

vraiment trop large d'un coter et trop étroite de l'autre


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

_C'est terrible ! J'ai des courses à faire... Quel dilemne ! Quand je pense que ce beau thread pourrait bien être fermé à mon retour !_

Bah. On en fera un autre.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et à part être vulgaire il sait faire quoi le plumber ?



ben c'est évident:



			
				plumber a dit:
			
		

> bah c'est la premiere qui passe coter anus jusqu'a maintenant cela restait auniveau de la bouche mais je veux bien te faire un dessin
> si tu as quelques troubles mentaux qui ne te permette pas
> de comprendre tout




...dessiner


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> De la bouche ou de l'anus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il a fait tomber la boussole aussi


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> Je t'en pose des question sur ton broching royale
> ou t'as fouf mal épilée de toute façon
> 
> c'est sans espoir
> ...



Ah ben vi là c'est un peu plus culturel là !!! 
vraiment qui parlait d'intelligence tout à l'heure ..?


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2004)

ça me rappele un truc lorsque j'étais au pensionnat, hihi on avais remplacé l'eau des extincteurs par de l'essence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le jour ou le père Henry, une semaine avant de crever dans ses glaires, s'étais endormis avec une cigarette.... quel bordel lorsqu'il avais voulus éteidre les petites flammeches sur ses draps avec l'extincteur dit modifé par nos soins


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _C'est terrible ! J'ai des courses à faire... Quel dilemne ! Quand je pense que ce beau thread pourrait bien être fermé à mon retour !_
> 
> Bah. On en fera un autre.



pareil j'ai un apéro et ça me fend le coeur de partir


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il a encore de la réserve on dirait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah c'est sur tu es jalouse au fond de ton trou
toute seule ou personne n'essaye de te tirer

je ferais pas de dessin


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2004)

<font color="orange"> Je n'ai pas suivi le débat. Tout ce que je sais c'est que j'ai déjà mal au crane et pas forcément envie de me taper 226 messages de retard depuis deux heures... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc je ferme. J'y reviendrais plus tard </font>


----------



## maousse (8 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Si pourtant M. Paul est en ligne, il a pas encore du tout lire


effectivement, c'est long, même en scrollant sans lire...


----------

